# Polk Blackstone TL Contest



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I wanted to let the members know that Polk Audio is running a contest for their new line of compact speakers. I am not affiliated with Polk nor do I even own a pair of them. I can tell you hat I have participated in it multiple days (one entry a day allowed) and have not seen any increase in SPAM from it.

Enter here

(http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/tl/contest/index.php)

Good luck to all and Happy Holidays!


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

smurphy522,

Thanks for the link. I know Polk speakers are not very well regarded on this forum but I have been pretty happy with mine and this new line looks pretty decent for a compact speaker. Besides what better "bang for your buck" can you get than free?


----------

